# "Der perfekte Server" start von mysqld -> failed



## kesandal (16. Jan. 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin die Anleitung "Der perfekte Server" durchgegangen, komme jedoch nicht weiter 

Ich habe alles 1:1 befolgt von Anfang an.
Es handelt sich um eine VM, Debian x64, 4Kerne und 4GB.



> lenny1:/var/log# apt-get install postfix postfix-mysql postfix-doc mysql-client mysql-server openssl getmail4 rkhunter binutils dovecot-imapd dovecot-pop3d
> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree
> Reading state information... Done
> ...


Hat jemand von Euch eine Idee woran es liegen könnte?
In /var/logs finde ich keinen mysql-log.

Vielen Dank im Voraus
Kesandal


----------



## Rolli-Ronny (16. Jan. 2011)

Das Problem liegt darin das du schon einige Sachen installiert hattest die du nach der Anleitung jetzt noch einmal installieren willst.Welche schon installiert sind siehst du ja in der Liste welche du gepostet hast.Mein Rat daher deinstallieren erst einmal das was schon von den genannten installiert ist ausser openssh.Und dann jetzt du genau nach der Anleitung vor damit am Ende auch auch ISPconfig läuft weil wenn du nämlich wild durch einander installierst kann es nämlich sein das ISPconfig nachher nicht will.Das steht auch an irgend einer Stelle in der Anleitung drin.


----------



## kesandal (16. Jan. 2011)

Hallo,
vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.

Habe meine VM recovert und es nochmal probiert.
Ich komme aber nicht weiter....



> [...]
> The following packages will be REMOVED:
> exim4 exim4-base exim4-config exim4-daemon-light
> The following NEW packages will be installed:
> ...


----------



## Rolli-Ronny (16. Jan. 2011)

Das Problem ist offentsichtlich der mysql-server und eine Log Datei wirdt du nicht finden weil ja der mysql-server nicht läuft.


----------



## kesandal (16. Jan. 2011)

Zitat von Rolli-Ronny:


> Das Problem ist offentsichtlich der mysql-server und eine Log Datei wirdt du nicht finden weil ja der mysql-server nicht läuft.


hmm.. ja...
Wie gehte ich denn dieses Problem an?

Die Aussage, dass der Server nicht gestartet wurde ist ja nicht viel aussagend.
Gibt es vielleicht irgendwo noch eine Log-Datei die mir näheres verrät?

Danke
Kesandal


----------



## Rolli-Ronny (16. Jan. 2011)

Schau mal in /var/log ob sich dort etwas findet.


----------



## kesandal (16. Jan. 2011)

Hallo,
danke für Deine Hilfe! 


In der syslog habe ich folgendes gefunden:


```
Jan 15 13:00:34 lenny1 mysqld[8622]: 110115 13:00:34 [ERROR] Can't start server: Bind on TCP/IP port: Cannot assign requested address
Jan 15 13:00:34 lenny1 mysqld[8622]: 110115 13:00:34 [ERROR] Do you already have another mysqld server running on port: 3306 ?
Jan 15 13:00:34 lenny1 mysqld[8622]: 110115 13:00:34 [ERROR] Aborting
Jan 15 13:00:34 lenny1 mysqld[8622]:
Jan 15 13:00:34 lenny1 mysqld[8622]: 110115 13:00:34  InnoDB: Starting shutdown...
Jan 15 13:00:37 lenny1 mysqld[8622]: 110115 13:00:37  InnoDB: Shutdown completed; log sequence number 0 43655
Jan 15 13:00:37 lenny1 mysqld[8622]: 110115 13:00:37 [Note] /usr/sbin/mysqld: Shutdown complete
Jan 15 13:00:37 lenny1 mysqld[8622]:
 
Jan 15 13:00:48 lenny1 /etc/init.d/mysql[8808]: 0 processes alive and '/usr/bin/mysqladmin --defaults-file=/etc/mysql/debian.cnf ping' $
Jan 15 13:00:48 lenny1 /etc/init.d/mysql[8808]: #007/usr/bin/mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
Jan 15 13:00:48 lenny1 /etc/init.d/mysql[8808]: error: 'Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock$
Jan 15 13:00:48 lenny1 /etc/init.d/mysql[8808]: Check that mysqld is running and that the socket: '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' exists!
Jan 15 13:00:48 lenny1 /etc/init.d/mysql[8808]:
```
Hilft uns das weiter?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Wurstbrot (16. Jan. 2011)

```
Jan 15 13:00:48 lenny1 /etc/init.d/mysql[8808]: #007/usr/bin/mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
Jan 15 13:00:48 lenny1 /etc/init.d/mysql[8808]: error: 'Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock$
Jan 15 13:00:48 lenny1 /etc/init.d/mysql[8808]: Check that mysqld is running and that the socket: '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' exists!
Jan 15 13:00:48 lenny1 /etc/init.d/mysql[8808]:
```
Das hilft doch mal ein wenig weiter - hast das ganze mal überprüft?


----------



## kesandal (16. Jan. 2011)

Überprüft.. hmm 

Wenn ich wüsste wo ich anfangen soll 

Meine /etc/network/interfaces lifert folgendes:


```
# This file describes the network interfaces available on your system
# and how to activate them. For more information, see interfaces(5).
#
auto eth0
iface eth0 inet static
address 192.168.0.100
netmask 255.255.255.0
network 192.168.0.0
broadcast 192.168.0.255
gateway 192.168.0.30
```
und meine /etc/hosts/ hat folgenden Inhalt:


```
127.0.0.1       localhost.localdomain   localhost
127.168.0.100   lenny1.example.com      lenny1
# The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
::1     localhost ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
fe00::0 ip6-localnet
ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix
ff02::1 ip6-allnodes
ff02::2 ip6-allrouters
ff02::3 ip6-allhosts
```
Viele Grüße


----------



## Wurstbrot (16. Jan. 2011)

Huhu,


```
Jan 15 13:00:48 lenny1 /etc/init.d/mysql[8808]: Check that mysqld is running and that the socket: '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' exists!
```
mysqld rennt und das socket existiert auch wirklich? 

EDIT: Moment laufen tut der ja gar ned - also wird mysqld auch nicht rennen - das socket exisitert?


----------



## kesandal (16. Jan. 2011)

Ich denke es läuft nicht...

Wenn ich mysqld eintippe erhalte ich folgendes:


```
lenny1:/var/log# mysqld
110116 22:59:36  InnoDB: Started; log sequence number 0 43655
110116 22:59:36 [ERROR] Can't start server: Bind on TCP/IP port: Cannot assign requested address
110116 22:59:36 [ERROR] Do you already have another mysqld server running on port: 3306 ?
110116 22:59:36 [ERROR] Aborting
110116 22:59:36  InnoDB: Starting shutdown...
```
vllt. ist meine hosts falsch?


Edit: 


> EDIT: Moment laufen tut der ja gar ned - also wird mysqld auch nicht rennen - das socket exisitert?


Ich schaue eben nach wie ich es prüfe.

Edit2:

Im Netz habe ich folgendes gefunden:

"Hierzu sollte man prüfen, ob der Socket vorhanden ist (normalerweise */tmp/mysql.socket*) oder eine Verbindung mittels *telnet hostname 3306* aufbauen. Durch *mysqladmin version* können ebenfalls weitere Informationen ausgegeben werden. "

Eine mysql.socket scheint es nicht zu geben.
Auch kann ich keine telnet-Verbindung auf 3306 aufbauen.

Mit mysqladmin version erhalte ich:

```
mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
error: 'Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)'
Check that mysqld is running and that the socket: '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' exists!
```


----------



## Laubie (17. Jan. 2011)

Dann schau doch mal mit netstat -nlp was da auf port 3306 lauscht.
und schau doch mal mit top ob nicht doch ein mysql - oder ein anderer sql-dienst - läuft.

Grüße
Laubie


----------



## Wurstbrot (17. Jan. 2011)

Denke dass da aus der vorherigen Installation noch iwie was reinfunkt... wurde ja nicht sauber deinstalliert...

Deinstalliere mal nur mysql installiere neu und versuche mal zu starten


----------



## kesandal (17. Jan. 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe das System nochmal komplett neu aufgesetzt.

Jetzt klappt es einwandfrei.

Danke für Eure Hilfe


----------



## Wurstbrot (17. Jan. 2011)

gleich n re-install geht doch oftmals schneller als rumfrickeln 

-- closed --


----------

